# Philosophy



## Elric (May 12, 2012)

What are some philosophies you follow? Along with your own philosophies, what are some good philosophies you gained from other people that helped you in life?


----------



## Kosdu (May 12, 2012)

A very deep, useful one courtesy of my Dad:

Shit happens.



I have many of my own I follow, aswell.


----------



## Ikrit (May 12, 2012)

"try to do a little good"


----------



## Onnes (May 12, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> "try to do a little good"



But not a lot of good. You don't want to people having expectations.


----------



## Ikrit (May 12, 2012)

Onnes said:


> But not a lot of good. You don't want to people having expectations.



indeed

bunch of greedy assholes >:C


----------



## Fay V (May 13, 2012)

"life is like an onion, you can do what you want with it, but at some point it will make you cry."

"Crabs are simple to catch, just toss them what they think they want and pull them in, they're too stubborn to let go."

"quotation is a suitable substitute for wit"


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

Forgiveness is the best medicine for a relationship.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 13, 2012)

_"Killing another human being will only kill yourself."

"If God made Man in his own image, why did he make him Gay?"_

_"Every religion has a list ... Catholics can drink and that's OK, but the Baptists say if you drink you're going to Hell. Everybody's got that list of what is going to keep you from getting into Heaven, but everybody's broken at least one of those rules, no matter what  religion you are ... basically, I'm just saying we're all sinners."_


----------



## Brazen (May 13, 2012)

"A man chooses, a slave obeys" -Gandalf, Harry Potter and the Neverending Story


----------



## Rilvor (May 13, 2012)

"Pick your battles"

Avoid unnecessary strife, don't waste precious life on being angry

Have a lot to say, but little to share

Knowledge is power, giving others too much knowledge of you gives them power over you

Do not surround yourself with naught but people who agree with you

Listen more than speak

Be honest, but know when to obfuscate.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2012)

"The man who despises another will never be able to make anything of him. Nothing that we despise in the other man is entirely absent from ourselves." -Bonhoeffer


----------



## Yago (May 13, 2012)

You know what philosophy I learned of recently? 

If you bash your face hard enough into a brick wall, you'll probably forget the stupidity you just endured, and also most motor skills and other significant but unnecessary cognitive processes. 

I originally wasn't going to post that. But then, I decided, if I did something stupid, I could just ever-so-ironically follow that wonderful philosophy, and it would all be alright.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

"Be prepared."
Has never proven me wrong.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> "Be prepared."
> Has never proven me wrong.



Good policy.


----------



## Dreaming (May 13, 2012)

Hate takes too much effort, and life's too short for that.


----------



## Elim Garak (May 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI


> We have developed speed but we have shut ourselves in: machinery that gives abundance has left us in want. Our knowledge has made us cynical, our cleverness hard and unkind. We think too much and feel too little: More than machinery we need humanity; More than cleverness we need kindness and gentleness. Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost.
> 
> The aeroplane and the radio have brought us closer together. The very nature of these inventions cries out for the goodness in men, cries out for universal brotherhood for the unity of us all. Even now my voice is reaching millions throughout the world, millions of despairing men, women and little children, victims of a system that makes men torture and imprison innocent people. To those who can hear me I say "Do not despair".
> 
> ...





> I'd like to say two things. One intellectual and one moral. The intellectual thing I should want to say to them is this. "When you are studying any matter, or considering any philosophy, ask yourself only: What are the facts, and what is the truth that the facts bear out. Never let yourself be diverted, either by what you wish to believe, or what you think could have beneficent social effects if it were believed; but look only and solely at what are the facts." That is the intellectual thing that I should wish to say. The moral thing I should wish to say to them is very simple; I should say: "Love is wise â€” Hatred is foolish." In this world, which is getting more and more closely interconnected, we have to learn to tolerate each other. We have to learn to put up with the fact, that some people say things we don't like. We can only live together in that way. But if we are to live together, and not die together, we must learn a kind of charity and a kind of tolerance which is absolutely vital, to the continuation of human life on this planet.- Bertrand Russel


When it comes to philosophy, I personally believe Transhumanism and space colonization is vital to the expansion of mankind.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 13, 2012)

Don't let centuries-dead barbarians tell you what to believe or how to behave.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 13, 2012)

The best advice I ever got was from my father: 

"Always listen to advice whenever it is given to you, but always remember you don't have to take it."


----------



## BRN (May 13, 2012)

Speak softly, and carry a big stick.
--

That's not so much my personal idealogy, I just think it's a good one. :u 

 I'm more interested in emulating agreeable characteristics. To that end, I'm more of a fan of The Boss's worldview - that nobody owes affiliation to anyone, or to anything, except to their own, personal mission.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 13, 2012)

Moderation, whatever you do, do in moderation. If you let something consume you, drugs, people, hobbies, feelings, then your own life is no longer your own, and you're a sad excuse for a self-aware human being.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 13, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Moderation, whatever you do, do in moderation. If you let something consume you, drugs, people, hobbies, feelings, then your own life is no longer your own, and you're a sad excuse for a self-aware human being.


Au contraire, why moderate everything you do for some fear of becoming slave to it? I should think anyone with an ounce of self-respect would know their own limits, and feel comfortable doing something they love knowing that they're in control.


----------



## Riley (May 13, 2012)

"Liking simple things does not make one a simple person."


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2012)

"Fuck it"


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 13, 2012)

Objectivism


----------



## wheelieotter (May 13, 2012)

I drink therefore I am.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

It doesn't matter what religion, sexuality, race, or gender someone is, they can still be a good person.

EDIT: And you should treat them like such until they prove you otherwise.


----------



## Brazen (May 13, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> It doesn't matter what religion, sexuality, race, or gender someone is, they can still be a good person.



What if they practice some sort of satanism that requires regular human sacrifices? 

What if they're Jewish?


----------



## Ikrit (May 13, 2012)

life is like chess

if you don't plan ahead, you're gonna lose


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

Brazen said:


> What if they practice some sort of satanism that requires regular human sacrifices?



I consider that a cult, not a religion. And it's illegal.


----------



## Rilvor (May 13, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> I consider that a cult, not a religion.



Opinion, not a fact. 

Also this:



Dilldoughmcgee said:


> It doesn't matter what



I'm pretty amused.


----------



## Palantean Writer (May 13, 2012)

Be the change you wish to see in the world.

I don't think, therefore I am not.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Opinion, not a fact.
> 
> Also this:
> 
> I'm pretty amused.


 Ok, you got me. ^^

â€œThe opinion of the world does not affect me. I have placed as the real values in my life what follows when I am dead.â€
                            - Nikola Tesla

â€œHolding a grudge doesnâ€™t change the person youâ€™re angry with, but it changes you. It makes you heavier and gives you more weight to lug around.â€
â€“ Marlo Thomas


----------



## Ikrit (May 13, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Opinion, not a fact.



no he's right

in all my years of studying satanism, you are ether a devil worshiping animal sacrificing cult, or a bunch of teenagers with some serious teen angst.


----------



## Rilvor (May 13, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> no he's right
> 
> in all my years of studying satanism, you are ether a devil worshiping animal sacrificing cult, or a bunch of teenagers with some serious teen angst.



Allow me to help you.


----------



## Bc4life (May 13, 2012)

Life is like an erection,it needs to become hard to get what one wants.-Bc4life

That why joy and pleasure are so enjoyable.


----------



## Ikrit (May 13, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Allow me to help you.



No, let me.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 13, 2012)

Guys, satanism can be classifies as both a religion AND a cult. Problem solved.

OT, â€œThe average man thinks heâ€™s smarter then the average man.â€
- Unknown


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2012)

"People who quote themselves are dicks" - Some guy


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2012)

A wise man once said: "The best way to predict the future is to create it"


----------



## Saiko (May 13, 2012)

"Keep it simple, stupid."

"Be nice to people. They outnumber you 6.8 billion to one."

"Don't fix what isn't broken."

"A dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. It's the honest ones you want to watch out  for."


----------



## Ataraxis (May 13, 2012)

"The superior man bends his attention to what is radical." -The Analects of Confucius

Those ancient Chinese philosophers really knew the importance of wicked-sweet skateboarding tricks.


----------



## Bliss (May 13, 2012)

Only I can live... forever. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2012)

Wise men can say a lot with little words.
Stupid men need to say little with a lot of words.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2012)

If you can't explain it with a few words, you don't really understand it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 13, 2012)

'It's normal to think of why you should do or say something nice for somebody but sometimes it's best for both of you if you just go with "_why not_?"' - Gibby


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 13, 2012)

Samples from a compilation of personal assertions and quotes (yes, I've really written these down and there are 332 of them at present)
-The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one.
-Legality and morality are independent considerations.
-The pen is mightier than the sword.
-The moral progress of a nation can be judged by how its animals are treated.
-The evil of the world is made possible only by the sanction you give it. (possibly the only good Rand quote)
-With every freedom comes a responsibility.
-The universe is not only queerer than we suppose, it is queerer than we CAN suppose.
-Progress is about moving forward, not left or right.
-Payback is a sexy bitch.
-If the wicked can't be brought to justice,  one must bring justice to them.
-The enemy of your enemy is not necessarily your friend.
-Reality is objective, the problem of not being able to make sense of it all lies in the subjective nature of the mind.
-Be careful what you wish for; someone could blame you for it if it actually happens.
-Wars do not make one great.
-'Heroes' do what is right, not what they are told.
-The dead should serve  the living, not hinder them.
-NO truth is self-evident.
-Don't let 'tolerance' turn into submission.
-Can't feed 'em? Don't breed 'em.
-The world may be cruel; that does not mean YOU should.
-Every preconceived concept of 'God' is idolatrous.
-If the only way you can get away with something is to hide behind your religion, it's almost certainly something you shouldn't be doing.
-Rights can just as easily be abused as violated.
-Accessibility is the enemy of expression.
-Don't die for a cause, live for it.
-The silent moderate is the unwitting ally of the fanatic.



Also, an assessment I took on this topic indicated that my primary 'philosophy' is "Justice/Fairness", followed by "Kantianism"?


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If you can't explain it with a few words, you don't really understand it



Exactly.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 13, 2012)

Don't put yourself as a priority until you can prove you're worth a damn.

Also,

"Licking doorknobs is illegal on other planets" -Spongebob
This has so much sentimentality for some reason


----------



## Rilvor (May 13, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> No, let me.



I'm not going to argue cult vs religion with you. The point stands that you are using an opinion.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 13, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Au contraire, why moderate everything you do for some fear of becoming slave to it? I should think anyone with an ounce of self-respect would know their own limits, and feel comfortable doing something they love knowing that they're in control.



To have the self control to not push yourself past your limit is a form of moderation. Everyone has their own form of moderation (except for the people that don't), whether its constrictive is up to the individual in question.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 14, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I'm not going to argue cult vs religion with you. The point stands that you are using an opinion.



A great piece of philosophy


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

"We're all fucked."


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 20, 2012)

Brazen said:


> What if they practice some sort of satanism that requires regular human sacrifices?



-.-



Ikrit said:


> in all my years of studying satanism, you are ether a devil worshiping animal sacrificing cult, or a bunch of teenagers with some serious teen angst.



Where'd you study? Wikipedia? 



Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Guys, satanism can be classifies as both a religion AND a cult. Problem solved.




I'm a Satanist. You're all ignorant. Satanism glorifies the self above others. It opposes the sacrifice and worship required by Christianity. No worship, no sacrifice is required _at all.

_In fact, in relevance to this thread, it's a philosophy. And it's mine in particular. /)(^o^)(\ <---irrelevant text smiley thing.


----------



## Kitutal (May 20, 2012)

I like what I like, do what I do and don't do what I don't like

A large part of who we are is how we appear to others, and how they remember us

and in terms of actual philosophy, I am an antinomian- I believe that religion comes down to a matter of personal faith and morality rather than the following of strict rules, rituals and hierarchies. I am, perhaps unusually here, a humanist- I believe that all people could actually be something wonderful, if they can only be bothered to try, that all people can choose to do the right thing without being told, that individuality and creativity should be cherished and so on...
and at times, I follow an extreme form of agnosticism where I don't believe anything without absolute proof, but yet go along with whatever seems to work or to be likely at the time, which can actually lead to me believing all sorts of weird things, just whilst knowing there's a chance I may be totally wrong.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 20, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I'm a Satanist. You're all ignorant. *Satanism glorifies the self above others.* It opposes the sacrifice and worship required by Christianity. No worship, no sacrifice is required _at all.
> 
> _In fact, in relevance to this thread, it's a philosophy. And it's mine in particular. /)(^o^)(\ <---irrelevant text smiley thing.



There are other names for that though. If you're just into the idea of pleasure, you're a hedonist. If you like that, but would rather only please yourself, you're an objectivist. 

Calling it "Satanism" just links it directly to Christianity in a way that just screams "Help! Help! I'm deathly afraid of conformity!" 

Then again, it's hard to imagine a metal band going on about Ayn Rand and the enlightened self-interest of the individual. (As awesome as that would be.)


----------



## Ikrit (May 20, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Where'd you study? Wikipedia?



the satanic bible

the 600 club

also, it's not a philosophy, it's an organized religion according to Anton LaVey himself


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (May 20, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> also, it's not a philosophy, it's an organized religion according to Anton LaVey himself



Then LaVey doesn't know what he's talking about.  It makes many philosophical assertions, it's a philosophy as far as I'm concerned, though it is also a religion in a sense.

Anyways, I'm a communist (Maoist), so my philosophy could be said to fall in the broadly Marxist tradition, which means dialectical materialism inasmuch as "pure philosophy" is concerned.  I consider myself philosophically heterodox however, so I take a lot of pointers from foundational mathematics (set theory, category theory, etc.), especially the work of Cantor, Goedel, and Cohen, and from psychoanalysis, namely Jacques Lacan.

Also, fuck objectivism, it's idiotic.  At least follow a halfway decent "libertarian," like Robert Nozick.


----------



## Lobar (May 20, 2012)

epicurus is my homeboy

e: 





Serpion5 said:


> I'm a Satanist. You're all ignorant. Satanism glorifies the self above others. It opposes the sacrifice and worship required by Christianity. No worship, no sacrifice is required _at all.
> 
> _In fact, in relevance to this thread, it's a philosophy. And it's mine in particular. */)(^o^)(\ <---irrelevant text smiley thing.*



doing A LOT to dispel those stereotypes there bub


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (May 20, 2012)

Lobar said:


> epicurus is my homeboy



Epicurus is pretty awesome.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 20, 2012)

My mother has this philosophy and I have come to believe it as well and this philosophy is very simple, "freedom first!"


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 20, 2012)

We are nothing but dust in the wind, dude.


----------



## BarlettaX (May 20, 2012)

"Fuck my piss poor life"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

There's only ever time to kill.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 21, 2012)

Scientifically, we are all made out of stars that have exploded billions of years ago. Thus, we are all made of star dust, and each of your hands are made from different stars. 

I forget who said it and how it goes exactly, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 21, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Scientifically, we are all made out of stars that have exploded billions of years ago. Thus, we are all made of star dust, and each of your hands are made from different stars.
> 
> I forget who said it and how it goes exactly, but that's the gist of it.



I'm going to say it was either Sam Neill or Brian Cox who said that. It sounds like something they'd say...


----------



## Rilvor (May 21, 2012)

Every human being, no matter who you are, can find some degree of calm by staring at the sea or the stars.


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I'm going to say it was either Sam Neill or Brian Cox who said that. It sounds like something they'd say...



Carl Sagan.

[yt]iE9dEAx5Sgw[/yt]

And as a bonus, the Pale Blue Dot:

[yt]wupToqz1e2g[/yt]


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 21, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> There are other names for that though. If you're just into the idea of pleasure, you're a hedonist. If you like that, but would rather only please yourself, you're an objectivist.
> 
> Calling it "Satanism" just links it directly to Christianity in a way that just screams "Help! Help! I'm deathly afraid of conformity!"
> 
> Then again, it's hard to imagine a metal band going on about Ayn Rand and the enlightened self-interest of the individual. (As awesome as that would be.)



That's the idea though. Opposing the idea of conformity and sacrificing the self to benefit others. Christianity embodies that pretty well. 



Ikrit said:


> the satanic bible
> 
> the 600 club
> 
> also, it's not a philosophy, it's an organized religion according to Anton LaVey himself



LaVeyan Satanism is a religion. Traditional Satanism is not. 



Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Then LaVey doesn't know what he's talking about.  It makes many philosophical assertions, it's a philosophy as far as I'm concerned, though it is also a religion in a sense.
> 
> Also, fuck objectivism, it's idiotic.  At least follow a halfway decent "libertarian," like Robert Nozick.



This. Both points. 



Lobar said:


> doing A LOT to dispel those stereotypes there bub



I'm also Discordian. Look that up.


----------



## KigRatel (May 21, 2012)

"Everything that happens will have a benefit for someone, somewhere. That's why we never see true evil taking place."

That's a favourite of mine.


----------



## Xipoid (May 21, 2012)

Generally Pragmatic Buddhism. Do the least harm, cultivate mindfulness, awareness, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Ikrit (May 21, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> LaVeyan Satanism is a religion. Traditional Satanism is not.


 
um...what?



Serpion5 said:


> I'm also Discordian. Look that up.



oh...nvm carry on then


----------



## Heimdal (May 21, 2012)

â€œSometimes I think you have to march right in and  demand your rights, even if you don't know what your rights are, or who  the person is you're talking to. Then on the way out, slam the door."


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2012)

Can you even follow philosophies? That doesn't seem to make any sense.
You'd follow theories instead, or listen to philosophers' famous words.
Plus I don't know if I can count random advice as philosophy.

At the end of the day I recall some advice but I never really admit to following anything.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 21, 2012)

Aren't philosophies a type of theory?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Aren't philosophies a type of theory?


They aren't, because to have a theory you need to have gathered and processed raw data; assertions are *not* data.


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2012)

[yt]XVCtkzIXYzQ[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2012)

Elric said:


> What are some philosophies you follow? Along with your own philosophies, what are some good philosophies you gained from other people that helped you in life?


My philosophy in life?
It can be summarized with the following quote, "Alright time's up! LET'S DO THIS! LEEEEEERRROOYYYYY JEEENNKIIINNNSSS"


----------



## Lobar (May 22, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I'm also Discordian. Look that up.



Pfff, I found the Principia Discordia like five plus five years ago (once again proving the Law of Fives).


----------



## Unsilenced (May 22, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> That's the idea though. Opposing the idea of conformity and sacrificing the self to benefit others. Christianity embodies that pretty well.



But objectism is a grown-up way of saying the exact same thing. Basically it's "Fuck You: The Philosophy of Screwing Others." 

By saying you're the enemy (or, "the accuser") of God, you're kind of implying that there's a god to be an enemy of. That can be taken a number of ways, but generally makes you sound like a 13 year old who wears black makeup and chains.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 22, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> But objectism is a grown-up way of saying the exact same thing. Basically it's "Fuck You: The Philosophy of Screwing Others."
> 
> By saying you're the enemy (or, "the accuser") of God, you're kind of implying that there's a god to be an enemy of. That can be taken a number of ways, but generally makes you sound like a 13 year old who wears black makeup and chains.



Nah man. I sacrifice goats and shit. 




Lobar said:


> Pfff, I found the Principia Discordia like five plus five years ago (once again proving the Law of Fives).



I don't believe you.


----------



## Randolph (May 22, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> "Everything that happens will have a benefit for someone, somewhere. That's why we never see true evil taking place."
> 
> That's a favourite of mine.


You're right.

So when some sick sadistic fuck is choking someone's children in their basement, it's a positive thing because the man gets off to it! I never thought of it that way! I guess there really is no evil, since "good" is apparently based only on pleasure.


----------



## Lobar (May 22, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I don't believe you.



You do know the Principia existed _in print_ long before the Internet, right?


----------



## Namba (May 22, 2012)

All philosophy is bullshit. CAN YOU DEAL WITH THAT???


----------



## Antonin Scalia (May 22, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> All philosophy is bullshit. CAN YOU DEAL WITH THAT???


Yeah, well, that's just like, your opinion man.


----------



## Madame (May 22, 2012)

Secular humanism is probably the closest to an actual philosophy I follow. The most succinct and accurate description I've heard of it is: "Good without God." As for a personal saying/mantra/whatever, these are a couple I go by:

- "Leave a place better than you found it." I'm a lifetime member of Girl Scouts/Guides (got a membership card and everything) and this is our creed. It's always served me well in maintaining the good will of others and ensuring that the natural environment I interact with isn't damaged any more than it has to be.

- Fight fire with water. While some things get me fired up, snarling and raging and throwing falsehoods myself isn't going to fix the problem. Best to put out the flames for everybody.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 23, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> All philosophy is bullshit. CAN YOU DEAL WITH THAT???



But that's basically just your philosophy. So it's bullshit. 



Yay nihilism!


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 23, 2012)

Set aside a specific time to worry each day.

Whenever a fear or worry or complaint comes to mind, close your eyes and imagine writing down the thought on a piece of paper. Then proceed to light the paper and fire and watch it disintegrate. Even better, actually write it down and burn it. You wonâ€™t have any problem ridding your mind of the thought after doing this.


----------



## Randolph (May 25, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Set aside a specific time to worry each day.
> 
> Whenever a fear or worry or complaint comes to mind, close your eyes and imagine writing down the thought on a piece of paper. Then proceed to light the paper and fire and watch it disintegrate. Even better, actually write it down and burn it. You wonâ€™t have any problem ridding your mind of the thought after doing this.


How does one choose to not worry? It's a thought, not an action.


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2012)

Randolph said:


> How does one choose to not worry? It's a thought, not an action.



I tend to look inward and realize the inherent irrationality of it. This works for me, at least.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 27, 2012)

"Simple is beautiful"
Freedom is the most important thing we have, especially in technology where it really matters the most. http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Memory problems suck.


----------



## Not_a_Fox (May 27, 2012)

"Expect the worst, and you'll never be disappointed."


----------



## Aldino (May 27, 2012)

"Victory at all costs"

"Live like you'll die tommorow"


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 27, 2012)

Lobar said:


> You do know the Principia existed _in print_ long before the Internet, right?



Quite aware of that, yes.


----------



## citkat (May 27, 2012)

nothing will ever be better for you, the journey is all that counts


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 27, 2012)

Randolph said:


> How does one choose to not worry? It's a thought, not an action.



By choosing not to think about it.
Or for me, not having the thought in the first place.


----------



## Randolph (May 27, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> By choosing not to think about it.


Do... are there really people that actually have this much control over their mind?

That's pretty damn impressive, I must say.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 27, 2012)

Myself said:
			
		

> "You can train your body to it's breaking point, but training your mind has no such limitations."



^One of my personal mantras.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 27, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Do... are there really people that actually have this much control over their mind?
> 
> That's pretty damn impressive, I must say.


Thank you sir. ^^ Honestly though, it's a blessing and a curse. I have amazing self control, but it also leads me to have a lack of creativity.

Also, "To your own self, be true."
-Shakespeare


----------



## Lewi (May 28, 2012)

Your Religion is like a penis - It's ok to have it, but I don't want it in my face, nor down my child's throat!


----------

